# What parts do I need to make my BF15 faster?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The parts you need are the parts from a BF 20.
Probably be cheaper to sell what you have and buy a BF 20.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

X2


----------

